# HELP! Horse Size vs. Rider Size



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well as some may know, I'm currently searching for a perfect fit for me. As of Tuesday we welcomed a 15.2 hand registered paint mare into our family, she more suited for my boyfriend will be his horse. I am contemplating the purchase of a 3quarter TWH and 1quarter morgan but I'm totally hungup on the size. I will ride a long ride this weekend and render my decision since the weather down here has been rough the last couple weeks. I feel comfortable when I'm on Mariah but she is the smallest I've rode.
She stands right at 14hands.. and I'm told she's about 800lbs. I'll attach a pic I took yesterday.
I am 5'3 on a good day with shoes.. LOL and about 130-140.. seriously I flucuate... so I am wondering what size suits me best.
We plan to trail ride, and we are in mountainous terrain, overnight camping trips, day rides, etc. But really nothing other than western pleasure... Since we are in the Mtns of GA a shorter horse is nice for mounting on the inclines but I do not want to force a horse to work harder than they should, but I also don't want far to fall either ;-) 
Please give me your thoughts on horse size and what you all are comfortable with!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm uncomfortable on smaller horses as a personal preference. I like to feel smaller on a horse not larger. I'm really uncomfortable on any horse that my legs can nearly wrap around. I don't doubt that she can carry you, though. 

On a side note is that a super long shank on that black horse?


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, you do weight a bit much for your pony, but not enough for me to fully worry. I do think that you might want to get a taller, heavier horse though. Go with a QH, they are pretty beefy and can hold a lot of weight. They are great for mountain riding too! =]


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it at all. I weigh about 145-155 and am 5ft 7 or 8 ish and my mare is 14.1hh. =D

Here's a picture of me next to her and then one of me on her back for comparison. 

I look like a giant!










Then I don't! Haha










Funnily enough, her blanket size is 69 and I'm approximately 69 inches tall. Haha


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Wallaby! You really don't look bad on her at all, and your a good deal taller than I am! How much does your mare weigh? Thats too crazy all your stuff matches up - you two are definitly a pair  I guess since I've always ridden larger I feel a little akward buying a smaller one. I mean I really do feel just fine on her, and my bf swears I am crazy because we fit well. I love her personality too - she really is a sweet pony thanks again
Just always thought I'd end up with a larger horse. The man who is selling her has several others he is working with, I may talk with him this weekend about purchasing her or start paying him for one, ride her and then if I see another that may fit better (he has about atleast 15.5hand tan and white paint mare that is gorgeous, just not fully broke... so perhaps we could make arrangments if I ever felt I was too large. )
thanks again !


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you were going to be doing something really strenuous, like jumping, I would be more concerned. You look fine on her and if she doesn't show any signs of having a problem carrying you, then no worries. I am bigger than you and I have ridden a lot of smaller horses with no problems (one of which managed to buck me off LOL). My brother rode a horse about her size for many, many years and she never missed a step (brother is 6'1 and weighs about 180). He always got laughed at until Sis outran everyone else and drug cows that weighed more than she did.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know how much she weighs for sure but I wouldn't estimate over 1000lbs at all. I'd say maybe 900ish? If it helps at all, her western cinch size is 20 inches. haha
I think it has a lot to do with your body's proportions too. I'm just as tall as I am because I have a long torso, my legs are pretty average length and I have short arms so it helps me fit on smaller horses better.

I know what you mean about liking bigger horses though. Lacey is the smallest horse I've ever ridden for a prolonged period. It was just one of those instant connection things, but it was really weird for the first few months. After working with her for the last year and a half however, I've come to the conclusion that it makes me feel more secure knowing that i don't have as far to fall if I ever fall off of her. haha And smaller horses can squeeze through smaller places (like under tree branches and between trees) that can be really awkward and sometimes painful on a larger horse. Hahaha

I think that's a good idea, try her out for a while and if you still feel too big after some good riding time, continue to look.


Hahaha smrobs! Your comment about tiny horses bucking you off reminds me of my favorite pony ever at the camp I volunteer at... He was maybe 13hh (a POA), if he was lucky, and I rode him ALL the time. In one summer, riding him everyday, I came off at least 4 times, if not more. But we had a great time together, even though I looked seriously ridiculous. I love ponies. =P


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I like a small horse. When I was younger I didn't mind the 16+ hands but now that I'm older (52) and in really bad shape :wink: I like a horse thats easy to get on. I'm 5'8 and somewhere in the 200lb range. I haven't weighed myself since I gave up the cigarettes :lol:
Anyway, Vida is 14.3 and a slight built RMH. We trail ride exclusively. I get off every hour and give her a rest. She has never had any complaints. doesn't grunt or groan when I get on and has never been sore backed. I know I look like a giant on her but I don't really care :lol:
Here's us..........


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks ladies  Makes me feel better. I have heard so many positives about each and I appreciate your imput on the smaller horses out there. 
Smrobs - trail ride exclusively undless we learn to team pin.. LOL - I hear it's alot of fun. But I don't see myself doing much other than pleasure riding and spending time with her. Thats a great story about your brother, makes me chuckle 
Wallaby - very true - thats what I hear most in my area of the US is smaller horses are better for our terrain merely because we do encounter a bunch of low lying branches and tight squeezes  so yet another good point!
I'm just a stubby person all together. I think I'm in proportion I'm just short legged, torso and all! LOL!! So perhaps it is a good fit  
Vidaloco - I think you look JUST FINE on her!! I guess I need someone to take a good pic of me on her from dead on, instead of pointing down. Like I continue to say I feel confortable on her just want to make sure she's ok with it  
The more and more I hear the more I believe she is. The long ride this weekend will be a good test. And Vidaloco the every hour is a good idea, my knees have gotten worse the older I get so not only my horse could use but so can I ;-) 
Thanks again for all your input  I'll keep you posted


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

All of these threads really frustrate me. I ride mounted games - Which is pretty strenuous - Galloping, sharp turns, leaning off to the side t get things off the ground at a gallop - And the ONLY height/weight restrictions are that any pony under 12.3h must have a rider who weighs less than 60kg.

I personally prefer smaller horses - They are more practical for what I want to do - Usually more agile - Tend to have more personality - And are easier to get on and off! 

I extensively trail ride and jump and sport and mounted games and stockwork on a 14.1h slightly built arab.

I just got a new mare who is 13.3h and I plan to ride her a lot, doing MG and jumping.

I made an offer on a pony for MG who was only just over 12.3h, and if I bought her would have trail ridden, jumped, and done MG on her.

Really, with a horse over about 13h and decently built, unless you are very overwight they will NOT have a problem carrying you. The only problem is looks - Seriously. You may look funny, but I don't care, do you? I don't think that is ANY reason to pass on a horse you like.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am 5 feet tall and weigh about 120 pound (I know, I am a chunk) but I ride a 14.3 horse (now that I think of it, every single one of my horses so far have been 14.3!) I don't think you look to tall for your horse, but I can't honestly say whether or not you are because I don't honestly know.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm 5'3 and 154lbs.. I've ridden a 13.3hh pony before with no problems. He can walk, trot, canter, and gallop with me up there. However, I always use a mounting block to mount, even though I can just step over him. 

Razz, however, is 15.2, so no issues there!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I am 5'7" and around 165 lbs. My horse is a 14.3 hh arabian, built like a tank. She carries me just fine and I don't feel out of place sitting on her either. I have always preferred taller horses...my favourite lesson horse ever was around 17 hands. But Lilly is perfect.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i think you guys look great together !


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I am five foot five and 104 pounds. There are quite a few horses in my pasture, but the main ones I ride are High Five, 15hh, and Vega, 16.3hh. Oddly enough, I fit on both of them perfectly. High Five is a very stocky, foundation built Quarter Horse, and Vega is a lanky Appendix. 

Honestly, as long as you aren't overpowering the horse/pony, you should be fine. You two look fine together, but if you are worried, consider getting a Quarter Horse. Typically one that is 14 hands or so can handle a pretty decent amount of weight up there as long as they are built well.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

You definately aren't too large for her for trail riding. Now if you were looking to show jump you might look silly:wink: You'll have an easier time getting on and off on the trails on a smaller horse. It looks as though the horse you are on in the pics could use some weight anyways, so you'll look even smaller when he fills out some.


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Wild Spot, thanks for putting it in perspective! Didn't realize so many activities can be done on the smaller horses.
I truly don't care a bit how I look unless the horse seems to be having a hard time carrying me.. thats really only my concern! As stated I'll take her on a long ride this weekend the kind I plan to ride once I purchase her so long as she performs on that then I do believe I'll call her mine  
Thanks again!


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Paintluver - thanks you aren't far off from my size so thats a good comparison! 
Vivache - Wow, very close to my size as well - thank you very much for your comparison on your 13.3 pony. I do like the 15hand size but I due to our connection do believe I can overlook a one hand height difference. Thanks again.
Thanks Cheshire appreciate your info - you sound like me. Fell in love with a small horse but have enjoyed the larger ones in previous years.. same here!! 
Thanks Gypsy Girl and Tennessee  I appreciate it!
Horselover - really all I plan to do is trail ride, overnight camping excursions, and potentially team pinning.. IF they start it back up where we will board her. They said its alot of fun and really anyone can do it  So really I'm looking for a companion and one that I can trail ride. 
I feel also that for a first horse having a smaller one that I might easier control on the ground would not be a bad thing to gain confidence and get comfortable working around them. 
Thanks again to you all for all your information - I really appreciate it!


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

It often depends on the horse's build as well. Highlands can carry up to 15 stone! Also, if you have longer legs you may look a bit stranger on a smaller pony, as opposed to if you were longer through the torso. I'm 5'6ish and i weigh about 9 1/2 stone. Dougal is 14.2hh and is extremely deep through the girth, so can often look taller than he is when i'm on him. 
I think you would be fine on your horse. You and look ok in the picture.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am 5'3" and my mare is 14.2h (maybe 14.1 shes small) she's just a dainty arab, and was never a "tank". I rode her while I was preggo, and weighed 165lbs! My mare didn't care, but its not like I was running barrels or anything lol. I think as long as you are comfortable (I know some people don't feel comfy on a smaller horse... I'm the opposite lol) you two look fine. 

This picture was when I was 125lbs and my mare was 26 years old


----------



## taylor12 (Dec 12, 2009)

You are a little too big for the horse.Im small to most of my horses eccept my miniatures. (Im small to my 16.2 quarter horse).I'll get some riding pics today!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you look fine. So what if people think you look too tall for her, if she has no problem carrying you don't worry about it.

I have seen 200lb+ guys riding little 15hh horses no problem.

A horse can comfortably carry 20% of its weight. An 800lb horse can carry 160 lbs no problem, you are 30 under, you are fine.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Doesn't look like you're too big for that horse!
And she's gorgeous ^_^


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

Is that you on her in the pics? You don't look too big on her if you are just going to trail ride her. How are her legs and feet? How is her back? If they are all good then you should be okay as long as you use a saddle and padding that are good for her back.


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys here are some to put in perspective how tall I am when on the ground. Makes her look alot bigger. We took her on a 2hr + trail ride which included one insane uphill climb, she did AMAZING heading up and coming down - on the way down she did slide about 10ft on the first incline so I piled off to make both our lives easier. She did fantastic throughout the trail and didn't look as exhausted as some of the other horses did by the end. Let me know what you think of these
Again thanks for ALL the imput! I've spoken with the owner and he said that if I started making payments on her and broke another of his that I liked better, he would take her back and trade with me. So I have options, but for a good first horse, her personality and ease to work around might be one in which I can't pass up. Atleast to get my feet good and wet on learning the ropes


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

and a couple more of me on her the other day. I'm betting in the summer months when I'm not wearing 3+ pairs of pants and 5+ layers of shirts I may look smaller on her..
My main concern is not to wear her out. She is between 6 & 7yrs old and she does have morgan in her. A characteristic that her owner says should make her a stouter sturdier horse..


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

You look fine on her, she takes up a lot of her leg. And you are definately not too heavy! Shes very cute, I love her tail!


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

I know... a real life - My little pony! LOL
Her owner got her all spruced up for me yesterday.. that mane and tail are just gorgeous when all brushed out! Thanks -- what do you mean by she takes up alot of her leg?


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I mean she has a big barrel, so it doesn't make your legs look too long down her sides- makes you look smaller on her.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I think you look perfect on her. Not too big..not too small.

I will be riding my two yr old Lillie this summer. I'm guessing she's going to be right around that 14 hands. (I am thinking she is mid 13h right now) I weigh around 135-140ish. I'm really hoping she doesn't get too big. I'd like her to stay in that 14h range. I like smaller horses. And as Wild_Spot says I am hoping she will stay small and be agile enough to work cattle and if I happen to come off, the ground won't be too far away, LOL!


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying Horseluver - I figure also as horses tend to loose in the winter months, she may be even thicker come summer. 

Plains Drifter - I guess since I've always ridden larger (in my younger NO FEAR days) its slightly weird to become comfortable with a smaller horse. BUT after yesterday I did realize ALOT of the benefits.. didn't have to duck too much to go under branches... easy to mount and dismount on trails... and of course lot less farther to fall if I did happen to come off... and on the steep inclines we do face occasionally it wouldn't be a bad thing to be nearer the ground.
Thanks again!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

A bit late but anyway I part loaned a 13hh pony this summer and he could carry upto 12st. I've also been used to help train the smaller ponies so at my last riding school I was riding anything from 12hh upto 15.1hh and I was jumping them, hacking them out and schooling them. The smaller ones were the hardy Welshies and the other natives but a year or so ago they used me to take out one of the shetlands who was 10.2hh because I was one of the few smaller riders who could ride well. So long as you and the horse are comfortable then have fun.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Aw. You guys look great together. I agree with Plains Drifter... Not too big not too small.... Have fun and keep us updated  Happy Trails


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You look perfect on her, and glad to hear she did so well on your trail ride. We have a member here from Iceland who of course rides Icelandic ponies (only horses allowed in Iceland). She is 5'8 or 9 and has no problem with the little ones. Being closer to the ground does mean its less distance to fall as well :wink::lol:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Some more perspective - Here is me on the pony i'm starting, who I am planning on jumping, gaming, trail riding, etc. She's an arab, so finer built as well - But she doesn't and won't struggle with me on her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, goodness Mya. You are TINY. Not too big for her at all. You two make a wonderful pair and holy cow, that's a thick tail LOL.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

THAT TAIL!!!! OMG! Sorry to spaz but I am in love!


----------

